# Pulley



## Graybeard (Apr 20, 2018)

I'd like a pulley that I could attach to the front of my trailer. There is a shelf welded in front that was to hold a winch but it never happened. I am thinking if I mount a pulley on the shelf I could attach a cable to what ever I wanted to pull on the trailer (like a lawn mower that won't start) run it through the pulley and pull with my tractor at a 90 angle. It looks maybe a snatch block would work but I've never used anything like that. Appreciate your input and ideas.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 20, 2018)

Why not get one of those Harbor Freight electric wenches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 20, 2018)

I mounted a reese hitch receiver to the front of the trailer and got a small winch mounted on the male part of the reese hitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> Why not get one of those Harbor Freight electric wenches.


I have one and it works great, I hear you don't want to leave them out in the weather though because their water proofing is not the greatest.



CWS said:


> I mounted a reese hitch receiver to the front of the trailer and got a small winch mounted on the male part of the reese hitch


I recently purchased a trailer that I intend to rework and part of that job is to fab up a receiver mount for the winch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 21, 2018)

Like I said a winch was my first plan however I now have two trailers and don't want to either get two or make one mobile. Also I don't have a harness on my truck that I can plug into for electric. I just think it would be easier to use what I have and a snatch block. I do have a hitch on my utv which I use to pull logs out of the woods with a logging chain.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 21, 2018)

CWS said:


> I mounted a reese hitch receiver to the front of the trailer and got a small winch mounted on the male part of the reese hitch



If you set up a winch portable on a receiver, you could use it on the UTV, Tractor, pickup, and both trailers David. Have to put hitches on all, and wire the pickup, UTV, and Tractor, but that's not real tough. There are lots of options there.

As to your original question... Yes, David a snatch block would work. And, they can be had fairly cheap to boot.

Amazon Link

As for the statement there about turning your 8000 lb winch into a 16,000 lb. winch. No it does not work like that! If you use a snatch block on a winch cable, doubling the cable back to the winching unit or something nearby to pull, you reduce the force applied on the cable by half, you don't increase the force applied.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 21, 2018)

Pictures would really help! Chuck


----------



## CWS (Apr 21, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Like I said a winch was my first plan however I now have two trailers and don't want to either get two or make one mobile. Also I don't have a harness on my truck that I can plug into for electric. I just think it would be easier to use what I have and a snatch block. I do have a hitch on my utv which I use to pull logs out of the woods with a logging chain.


I use a marine battery to operate the winch. Move the battery to what ever you are using the winch on. The battery will last longer than I will. It is a 12,000#winch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 22, 2018)

Good information thanks. In the end it's going to be much cheaper to use the snatch block and my tractor with some chains and equipment I already have. I only need it when a lawn mower or something else won't start which hasn't happened too often thankfully.


----------

